# Let's meet for Coffee, shawl



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

This is one of my versions of lornas lace free easy pie wedge shawl, which I named Let's meet for Coffee. Three different colors bring out the short row shaping of the wedges. Made with Aunt Lydias Bamboo crochet thread.









Free and Easy Pie Wedge Shawl pattern by Lorna Miser


Originally offered only on the yarn labels of Lorna’s Laces Helen’s Lace and Lorna’s Laces Heaven.




www.ravelry.com


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well shoot, i meant to put this in pictures!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Well shoot, i meant to put this in pictures!


Well I'm glad you put it here because I don't go to the pictures section so I would never have seen this lovely pattern. I usually check out the gallery and comment on photos there. Much easier to use than the pictures thread.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice version, thanks a bunch.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't look much at pictures either. I look at designers and user's submitted stuff. Glad you put it here. This way I didn't miss it. Great looking shawl.


----------

